# The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Neue Charakter-Trailer stellen die Figuren vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Neue Charakter-Trailer stellen die Figuren vor*

						Netflix hat drei neue Charakter-Trailer zur neuen Witcher-Serie veröffentlicht. Diese stellen die drei zentralen Figuren Geralt von Riva, Yennefer von Vengerberg und Prinzessin Cirilla vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Neue Charakter-Trailer stellen die Figuren vor*


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich war Anfangs - wie die Meisten eher skeptisch bezüglich der Verfilmung. 
Aber tatsächlich finde ich das, was man bisher sehen konnte sehr vielversprechend. Ich bin in gewisser Art und weiße etwas gehyped und freu mich riesig auf den 20. Dezember. 
Wobei es jetzt keine weiteren Teaser mehr braucht meiner Meinung nach .


----------



## kleinemann (11. Dezember 2019)

Es herrscht noch Informationsverbot, ich kenne auch nur die Trailer, aber was man aus der gerüchte Küche hören kann ist wirklich Positiv. Henry Cavill soll die ideale Besetzung  sein, er soll eine absolut überzeugende großartige Rolle spielen. Aber ob ich mir deshalb Netfix abonniere, ich weis es nicht.


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2019)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Es herrscht noch Informationsverbot, ich kenne auch nur die Trailer, aber was man aus der gerüchte Küche hören kann ist wirklich Positiv. Henry Cavill soll die ideale Besetzung  sein, er soll eine absolut überzeugende großartige Rolle spielen. Aber ob ich mir deshalb Netfix abonniere, ich weis es nicht.



Ich meine Aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass alle 8 Folgen gleichzeitig hrausgegeben werden...keine Ahnung obs Stimmt. Wenn dem so ist kann man sich ja den kostenlosen Probemonat über die Weihnachtszeit holen


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

Bei Henry Cavill klingt es authentisch danach, als würde er in der Materie und speziell in seiner Rolle richtig aufgehen, bei Freya Allan und Anya Chalotra immerhin, als hätten sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht und wären mit Elan dabei - und das spiegelt sich in den Szenen auch wieder.

Ich bin inzwischen voll ausgesöhnt damit, dass keiner der Darsteller dem Bild der Charaktere entspricht, das ich mir anhand der Büchern gemacht habe - oder der Darstellung in den Spielen (mit denen ich mich übrigens anfangs auch erst anfreunden musste). Hauptsache, die Atmosphäre ist stimmig, die Action haut rein und die Dialoge sind geschliffen und gelegentlich pointiert.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Dezember 2019)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Es herrscht noch Informationsverbot, ich kenne auch nur die Trailer, aber was man aus der gerüchte Küche hören kann ist wirklich Positiv. Henry Cavill soll die ideale Besetzung  sein, er soll eine absolut überzeugende großartige Rolle spielen. Aber ob ich mir deshalb Netfix abonniere, ich weis es nicht.



Ich hab mir Netflix vor ca einem Jahr geholt, als der Witcher erstmals angekündigt wurde.


----------

